# Lathe chuck help



## blackelim (May 30, 2014)

I need help with this Bison lathe chuck I just bought.
It is like new in the original box with the spec. sheet and no mounting plate.  It is an 8" three jaw with both inside and outside jaws.  Date on the spec sheet is 1975.  Part number seems to be M-200-ZJ   also stamped NR 902
Are these as good as the ones in current production? What would be the current part number to this one?
Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Bill C. (May 31, 2014)

blackelim said:


> I need help with this Bison lathe chuck I just bought.
> It is like new in the original box with the spec. sheet and no mounting plate.  It is an 8" three jaw with both inside and outside jaws.  Date on the spec sheet is 1975.  Part number seems to be M-200-ZJ   also stamped NR 902
> Are these as good as the ones in current production? What would be the current part number to this one?
> Any information would be appreciated.



Not sure if I used one of those before.  It looks hefty and well designed.  Did you clean it up or was it well oiled. Don't see any rust. Nice find


----------



## blackelim (May 31, 2014)

It still has the cosmoline type coating on it.  I don't think it is used at all.
Regrettably it is to large for my application and I will need to find something a little smaller.


----------



## COMachinist (May 31, 2014)

blackelim said:


> I need help with this Bison lathe chuck I just bought.
> It is like new in the original box with the spec. sheet and no mounting plate.  It is an 8" three jaw with both inside and outside jaws.  Date on the spec sheet is 1975.  Part number seems to be M-200-ZJ   also stamped NR 902
> Are these as good as the ones in current production? What would be the current part number to this one?
> Any information would be appreciated.


Noop these old chucks are worthless. You should box that up again and send it to me as soon as possible, and I'll take care of it.:victory:
Nice find, wish I had it.
CH


----------



## middle.road (May 31, 2014)

blackelim said:


> I need help with this Bison lathe chuck I just bought.
> It is like new in the original box with the spec. sheet and no mounting plate.  It is an 8" three jaw with both inside and outside jaws.  Date on the spec sheet is 1975.  Part number seems to be M-200-ZJ   also stamped NR 902
> Are these as good as the ones in current production? What would be the current part number to this one?
> Any information would be appreciated.



I've used and seen a lot of Bison around over the years. Hard to say about a '75 since there main country to export to was the USSR.
Judging by it's appearance it looks to be of above average quality.

_Dan


----------



## Splat (Jun 1, 2014)

Bison has always been a respected brand of chucks and tooling. Looks like you got a winner there. Nice!


----------



## Grandtools (Jun 2, 2014)

Basically they are the same as the chucks made today as they came from the same factory "Bial"  was the name. 
You'll see the new Bisons are advertised as Bison - Bial . I think the current model of your chuck would be  7-810-0800


----------



## blackelim (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you for the information.
As I don't have a machine that is large enough to use this chuck I will have to sell or trade it.  I really wanted to use it, it seems to be well made compared to some of the imports from China.


----------



## Don B (Jun 2, 2014)

blackelim said:


> Thank you for the information.
> As I don't have a machine that is large enough to use this chuck I will have to sell or trade it.  I really wanted to use it, it seems to be well made compared to some of the imports from China.



If you have a mill consider keeping it for a vise, and if you get a bigger lathe some day you'll be glad you kept it...!


----------



## blackelim (Jun 3, 2014)

Don B said:


> If you have a mill consider keeping it for a vise, and if you get a bigger lathe some day you'll be glad you kept it...!



I have a Clausing 8520, you do make a good point for keeping it.  To use it though I think I would need to make a riser block for the mill.


----------

